# What Books to Get?



## stlukescj11 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all fellow EMT's,medics, & beyond. I am a recent EMT in the state of good ole' PA. I do not plan to attend Paramedic school for at least another year or 2. However I do want to start reading on it. I will be running with an ALS crew so that will give me knowledge but I want to learn from the books now. my question to you guys is what books do you recommend getting to learn the ropes of a Paramedic. I want to prepare myself for this program. I have some knowledge in A&P and have some of them books but just want book names that you found useful in Pharm, bio, A&P, and whatever else you can think of to give me info. I would like a book that teachers you as a beginner so I can go from there. Even if I know it a refresher is always good. Thanks in advance for those who help me out.


----------



## gw812 (Jan 4, 2012)

Rapid Interpretation of EKG. Can't remember the author but it's the orange book. Awesome. 
Get a field drug guide. There are many - see what the medic you're working with prefers. 

Apps - Micromedex, Epocrates, GCS trainer


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2012)

Rapid interpretation is by Dale Dubin. Highly recommend it. 

Basic Arrythmias I suggest.


----------



## AustinNative (Jan 6, 2012)

PARAMEDIC PRACTICE TODAY vol. I, II
Barbera Aehlert

Those are my main textbooks in Paramedic school.
If you plan on becoming a Paramedic, then I would recommend going to Paramedic school as soon as possible.  If you want to learn and practice ALS, that is the best place to do it.

Best of luck.


----------



## stlukescj11 (Jan 6, 2012)

AustinNative said:


> PARAMEDIC PRACTICE TODAY vol. I, II
> Barbera Aehlert
> 
> Those are my main textbooks in Paramedic school.
> ...




Thanks. I am getting a year or so on the road before I join the paramedic school, also I am geting my associates degree prior to starting class which will be fall 2012. I just got voted on a squad tonight which is an ALS squad so they will teach me the ropes as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2012)

Ganong's Review of Medical Physiology


----------



## MMiz (Jan 7, 2012)

Rapid Interpretation of EKG's, Sixth Edition

EMS Pocket Drug Guide

Ganong's Review of Medical Physiology, 23rd Edition

Basic Arrhythmias, 7th Edition

SUCCESS! for the Paramedic (4th Edition)

Good luck!


----------



## sdover (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Bosco836 (Jan 7, 2012)

stlukescj11 said:


> Hi all fellow EMT's,medics, & beyond. I am a recent EMT in the state of good ole' PA. I do not plan to attend Paramedic school for at least another year or 2. However I do want to start reading on it. I will be running with an ALS crew so that will give me knowledge but I want to learn from the books now. my question to you guys is what books do you recommend getting to learn the ropes of a Paramedic. I want to prepare myself for this program. I have some knowledge in A&P and have some of them books but just want book names that you found useful in Pharm, bio, A&P, and whatever else you can think of to give me info. I would like a book that teachers you as a beginner so I can go from there. Even if I know it a refresher is always good. Thanks in advance for those who help me out.



Although I have not had the opportunity to read this myself, a close friend and colleague of mine swears by MedicsLittleHelper.  Having the opportunity to skim through it briefly, it seemed very well written with a plethora of information, condensed into a small sized book.  

It can be found here for 25 bucks - http://medicslittlehelper.com/Medics_Little_Helper/Welcome.html


----------



## Maine iac (Jan 20, 2012)

Similar question as the OP, but anybody have recommendations on more advanced books?

I am a paramedic and have most of the typical textbooks (AMLS, PEPP, GEMS, a 12-lead book, prehospital pharmacology), but I am looking for more reading on a slightly more advanced level.

All the other books I have seen seem to be "basic interpretation of XYZ", but since I've read read all my textbooks I feel fairly comfortable with the "basics", and am looking to ramp up the knowledge base.

I was thinking the Advanced Peds life support book (I am already PALS certed but don't have the book for some reason), or something on toxicology.

Thanks.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 20, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Similar question as the OP, but anybody have recommendations on more advanced books?
> 
> I am a paramedic and have most of the typical textbooks (AMLS, PEPP, GEMS, a 12-lead book, prehospital pharmacology), but I am looking for more reading on a slightly more advanced level.
> 
> ...



This will start you on "ramping up the knowledge base"

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=20566

No tox though. Try some podcasts as well if you don't already.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2012)

There is nothing advanced about the PALS book...I may or may not have turned reading it into somewhat of a drinking game h34r: 

Umm a good physiology text? Or neurology, or cardiology. Sorry I have no recommendations hopefully one of the medical students on here will chime in.


----------



## Maine iac (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for that link! When I have a moment I'll sit down on Amazon and have a look at some of those titles.

NVRob, I'd be interested about that drinking game...? We got up to some shenanigans in class but that mainly revolved around cardiology and the pace setting on the lifepacks.....


----------

